
The changing role of DBAs in an “as-a-service” world – Opensource.com - rbanffy
https://opensource.com/article/18/7/database-service-world
======
kwillets
This is true in analytics as well; the down-to-the-metal issues that DBA's
used to deal with have been reduced quite a bit even in on-prem datacenters. I
used to just tell people my job was to make analytics a service and not just a
pile of tools and support tickets.

I kind of fell into the admin role just by fixing SQL queries. Eventually I
started fixing physical storage issues and that covered most of the admin
role.

Cloud is good at low-level reliability, but there's still a gap where complex
problems are not addressed.

